# Platte river help...



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Headed north tomorrow.. seeing a lot of info about fish let through the weirs .
I’d really like to try to fish for them. Not looking for anyone’s secret spots..
Just an access/ starting point with half a chance of seeing a few fish. And wetting a line.
Are there any special rules besides the norm (I fish the pere Marquette and Betsie ) any areas closed to fishing?
Any info is appreciated PM’s welcome


----------



## Fishlessfisher (Aug 28, 2020)

½ inch point to shank single point hook only i belive. Still probably wanna grab a rule book to be safe.


----------



## Fishlessfisher (Aug 28, 2020)

water was super high from weir down be careful if wadeing


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Fishlessfisher said:


> ½ inch point to shank single point hook only i belive. Still probably wanna grab a rule book to be safe.


3/8” for Platte


----------



## Ramstrong (Sep 28, 2017)

Copper44 said:


> 3/8” for Platte


Not as of last year:


Benzie:
Platte R. restricted to only one single-pointed, unweighted hook no larger than 1/2" from point to shank; closed to fishing within 300 ft. of upper (hatchery) weir whenever weir is in place and closed within 300 ft. of lower weir whenever weir is in place; closed to fishing from US-31 bridge at Veteran’s Park downstream to Platte L. Jan. 1 – March 31.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

This is from the 2020 Guide

Benzie: Platte R. restricted to only one single-pointed, unweighted hook no larger than 1/2" from point to shank; closed to fishing within 300 ft. of upper (hatchery) weir whenever weir is in place and closed within 300 ft. of lower weir whenever weir is in place; closed to fishing from US-31 bridge at Veteran’s Park downstream to Platte L. Jan. 1 – March 31. Betsie R. closed to fishing all year within 100 feet of lamprey barrier and fish passage facility (T25N, R15W, S2). On all waters of the Betsie R. special artificial lure regulations apply (see p. 8).

Page 8
Artificial Lure: A manmade lure manufactured to imitate natural bait. Artificial lures include spoons, spinners, flies and plugs made of metal, plastic, wood and other non-edible materials. They also include plastic products made to resemble worms, eggs, fish and other aquatic organisms.NOTE:On the following waters from Aug. 1 - Nov. 15, terminal fishing gear is restricted to single-pointed hooks or jigs, measuring 1/2-inch or less from point to shank or treble hooks 3/8-inch or less from point to shank ONLY when attached to a body bait, plug, spinner or spoon. An artificial lure is not a device primarily constructed of lead: all waters of theBetsie R. (Benzie and Manistee Cos.), all waters of Bear Cr. (Manistee Co.), the Manistee R. from Tippy Dam downstream to Railroad Bridge below M-55 (T22N, R16W, S31; Manistee Co.), Big Sable R. from mouth upstream to Hamlin Lake Dam (Mason Co.), all waters of the the Pere Marquette R. (Lake, Mason, Newaygo and Oceana Cos.), all waters of the Little Manistee R. (Lake, Manistee and Mason Cos.), White R. from mouth upstream to Hesperia Dam (Muskegon and Oceana Cos.), all waters of N. Br. White R. (Muskegon and Oceana Cos.)Muskegon R. upstream to Croton Dam (Muskegon and Newyago Cos.), and all waters of the N. Br. Pentwater R. (Mason and Oceana Cos.), S. Br. Penwater R. upstream to Hart Dam (Mason and Oceana Cos.).

Good Luck, FF


----------



## Fishlessfisher (Aug 28, 2020)

Copper44 said:


> 3/8” for Platte


I think this has changed but like I said he should read the book for himself to be safe.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

3/8 for 50 years now it has changed, I read and reread a 100 times to make sure I was reading it correctly last year... 1/2” and single hook on a lure is an unweighted hook... changed my Mepps to a single 1/2” hook good to go! And yeah everyone should read the book for themselves....


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Don't forget to sharpen your elbows!


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I know the river rules... looking more for an access point anything public


MT2MI said:


> Don't forget to sharpen your elbows!


Thanks to COVID sharp elbows aren’t necessary... a good hard long coughing fit usually spreads them like Moses did the sea


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

That’s funny! Great idea. Perhaps I’ll pat my forehead with my handkerchief and act like I’m running a temp. I’m ready lol


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

mcfish said:


> That’s funny! Great idea. Perhaps I’ll pat my forehead with my handkerchief and act like I’m running a temp. I’m ready lol


It works Trust me..but seriously does anyone have a halfway decent access spot? Don’t mind the crowds


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone going up to the Platte this weekend?


----------



## C~DUB (Jan 12, 2017)

Fish have passed , quick and weird season.. The betsie is where ya need to go....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Was there yesterday. An amazing amount of people for a Wednesday. Go up, look for 50-100 cars parked on the road, beer cans and trash strewn about, you’ve found the spot. The fish are there, and running scared back and forth, A veritable flossing/snagging paradise. Good luck, please be more respectful than some of the “sportsmen” up there.


----------



## Kegan Catterfeld (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm heading up this morning thought about just going west of tippy on the manistee. I'm testing out a centerpin setup and a newbie to this type of fishing. Can anyone give some recommendations on some good starter spots up there? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

fowlpursuit said:


> Headed north tomorrow.. seeing a lot of info about fish let through the weirs .
> I’d really like to try to fish for them. Not looking for anyone’s secret spots..
> Just an access/ starting point with half a chance of seeing a few fish. And wetting a line.
> Are there any special rules besides the norm (I fish the pere Marquette and Betsie ) any areas closed to fishing?
> Any info is appreciated PM’s welcome


the fish that get let through move through the system very quickly. If you time it just right you can fish for them in Loon lake but they dont hold there long. The fish make it all the way to the upper weir usually in less than 2 days and you cant fish for them there. You can get a map and check for access points as they fly through but you likely wont just find a hole with fish in it, they are are really on the move. Right now there are a lot of fish below the lower weir but they are getting bombarded by boats, shore fishermen, and pleasure floaters. never have I seen as many fishermen on the Platte as I have the last couple times I stopped by.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Well i can tell you from this morning fishing the mouth and the bay. Theres nothing left out here. Lake is emptied. Good for the river guys i gues


----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

I doubt very much lake is empty and all fish moved up.. it just dont happen like that, but could way to try to get people to stay away..lmao.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

bigdoedown said:


> I doubt very much lake is empty and all fish moved up.. it just dont happen like that, but could way to try to get people to stay away..lmao.


Just telling u what i marked


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

bigdoedown said:


> I doubt very much lake is empty and all fish moved up.. it just dont happen like that, but could way to try to get people to stay away..lmao.


I will also tell you that i was one of three boats out there and noone had any bites. So take it for what its worth but the bay is empty right now


----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

okay. got a buddy out there now marking to relatively big pods. no hook ups yet but at the 40 to 50 break.. thats all.. So i dont think its empty probably tough bite.... Not trying to make anyone look wrong just saying...


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Tr


bigdoedown said:


> okay. got a buddy out there now marking to relatively big pods. no hook ups yet but at the 40 to 50 break.. thats all.. So i dont think its empty probably tough bite.... Not trying to make anyone look wrong just saying...


 trust me i wish i was lieing and we were getting limits!!


----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

I hear ya, and good luck to all.


----------



## stevers (Sep 10, 2020)

FishMichv2 said:


> the fish that get let through move through the system very quickly. If you time it just right you can fish for them in Loon lake but they dont hold there long. The fish make it all the way to the upper weir usually in less than 2 days and you cant fish for them there. You can get a map and check for access points as they fly through but you likely wont just find a hole with fish in it, they are are really on the move. Right now there are a lot of fish below the lower weir but they are getting bombarded by boats, shore fishermen, and pleasure floaters. never have I seen as many fishermen on the Platte as I have the last couple times I stopped by.


Could you please elaborate on why you can not fish at the upper weir? 

Do you mean you can't fish 300 ft downstream of the upper weir? Thats all I could find concerning regulations (besides the obvious tackle restrictions and spawning closures) in the 2020 guide. 

Just want to make sure I am following all the rules! Thanks

Edited for clarification: I am talking about the stretch of river from 31 upstream to the upper weir (I see there is a 300 ft no fishing rule at both weirs). My understanding is this stretch is a Type 1, that means you can fish it from the last sat in April to Sept 30? 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

You can fish the area you are asking about legally. It's just that the fish zip right through and make it into the hatchery in a matter of hours.

Best bet is below the lower weir as mentioned. However, internet, social media, and word of mouth = lots if company!


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

There is a ton of access between m31 and honor. most is state land and there are two campgrounds. walk in from there and have at it.


----------



## stevers (Sep 10, 2020)

MT2MI said:


> You can fish the area you are asking about legally. It's just that the fish zip right through and make it into the hatchery in a matter of hours.
> 
> Best bet is below the lower weir as mentioned. However, internet, social media, and word of mouth = lots if company!


If I am understanding correctly its not that you can't legally fish there, it's just very difficult to fish there.

Thank you for your clarification. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

stevers said:


> Could you please elaborate on why you can not fish at the upper weir?
> 
> Do you mean you can't fish 300 ft downstream of the upper weir? Thats all I could find concerning regulations (besides the obvious tackle restrictions and spawning closures) in the 2020 guide.
> 
> ...


There is a marker and rope limiting your access within 300ft of the weir. You can fish below that until the end of September when the stretch above 31 closes. Kinda confusing. Now that I've said you can legally fish there I will say that the fish do not stop. They go go go until they can't go. The ones that don't make it into the pens might back down and stage for spawning.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

stevers said:


> Could you please elaborate on why you can not fish at the upper weir?


Ah the annual circus comes to sleepy Honor. So, here's a few observations/info that are at the heart of why I no longer attempt this fishery that I grew up with:

1) Don't stress about 3/8" vs 1/2" hooks. Any hook over size 10 is too big to actually catch fish. Size 10 or 12 scud hooks are what most long time locals use. Now if you're one of the many, many dudes down there that cares less where it's hooked, then go ahead and worry about that one. There are also some dudes that started using west coast rigs for the yo-yos (pink worms on jigs) and they have done well that last few years. Some of those rigs have larger hooks. If you are obviously fishing legally, it's rare to have hook size on a lure or jig questioned. If you are bringing fish in backwards to get your lure back, they will likely take a look at that.

2) Over the last 20-30 years, the runs have turned into 2 or 3 large pushes of fish per season. In the 80s and earlier the runs were far more spread out with good fishing in Loon Lake for several weeks. Now you will find large pods (100-5,000 fish) running up and down river avoiding dozens of lines ripped through them. Obviously a lot less biters in those schools, except for the jacks, they always bite. But dudes that know how to effectively floss in slow, clear water (floating spawn bag, shot 3' above it), hook A LOT of them in the outer corner of the mouth all day long as the schools panic and fish swim into your line. Obviously that coiled up 15lb test doesn't work well in that scenario, but dudes still try it.

3) When they get above the weir, it's more or less a process of corralling the fish. A hole with 50 fish is better than one with 5 fish. A hole with 500 gets pretty crazy. Sometimes they can get 3-4 boats across the river between loon lake and the weir, when that happens it's literally fish in a barrel for a few hours. Other times dudes will boat into the swamp and try to time the pods of fish and lock them down in a hole or two. As stated above, it takes most fish 48-72 hours to reach the upper weir from the lower weir. But some will always linger in loon for longer. They don't hang in Platte Lk for long for some reason. For whatever it's worth, 30 years ago the run was much more spread out and there was awesome fishing, true fishing, at the end of Sept, early Oct. with a few steelies mixed in.

4) Upper Weir - There are ropes at 300' for when it is open! It's really skinny water up there, few holes, gravel, lots of logs and thick banks - In other words, not really what you want to corral them fish. Note, the river above Veterans Park 31 Bridge is closed Oct 1!!! Many dudes get corrected on that annually by our local COs.


----------



## Hose Puller (Nov 20, 2009)

Benzie Rover, you mentioned using a jig in your post. I thought the hook regulation stated that you cannot have a weight rigidly attached to a hook. Does this regulation refer to a jig? I was always under the assumption that jigs were illegal in the Platte based on this wording. I understand the intention of the law. Is it something that a CO will allow as long as you aren't reeling fish in backwards? Have I misinterpreted the law? I have only been on the Platte a few times and I don't have a law degree to understand all the trout stream rules and regulations. Hopefully with your experience you can clarify this for me.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Was there yesterday. An amazing amount of people for a Wednesday. Go up, look for 50-100 cars parked on the road, beer cans and trash strewn about, you’ve found the spot. The fish are there, and running scared back and forth, A veritable flossing/snagging paradise. Good luck, please be more respectful than some of the “sportsmen” up there.


That's what happens when you close other areas and spread out the trash making it harder to patrol. They will close the Platte next so they can do less work.


----------



## Fiskr Hundr (Apr 7, 2008)

Benzie Rover said:


> Ah the annual circus comes to sleepy Honor. So, here's a few observations/info that are at the heart of why I no longer attempt this fishery that I grew up with:
> 
> 1) Don't stress about 3/8" vs 1/2" hooks. Any hook over size 10 is too big to actually catch fish. Size 10 or 12 scud hooks are what most long time locals use. Now if you're one of the many, many dudes down there that cares less where it's hooked, then go ahead and worry about that one. There are also some dudes that started using west coast rigs for the yo-yos (pink worms on jigs) and they have done well that last few years. Some of those rigs have larger hooks. If you are obviously fishing legally, it's rare to have hook size on a lure or jig questioned. If you are bringing fish in backwards to get your lure back, they will likely take a look at that.
> 
> ...


You sir are 100% spot on with your post. I have fished and observed this system for the last 25 years straight. I’m going there in 2 weeks to cast the surf for 5 days. Maybe the circus will have left town by then. Just going to enjoy the beauty of it all and a fish or two would be a bonus.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> That's what happens when you close other areas and spread out the trash making it harder to patrol. They will close the Platte next so they can do less work.


I’m blame the drone footage from a couple years ago on spilling the beans on this spot. We figured it out a long time ago looking at stocking records, wind, lake flips, and getting away from people. It worked for about 15 years For us, until some wanna be Internet fishing pro(Water Wolf) made it a **** show in that stretch. And yes, give a year or two, and it might be closed as well.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Looks like a total shyte show. Bunch of idiots lining one of the most bitey salmon we have.

I love coho, they bite well. They’re also very spooky, much more so than kings. I bobbered a couple at a river mouth last week and they were really scrappy. The male cartwheeled probably 7x! Once I start seeing beautiful, shiny coho...kings take an immediate backseat.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Vicious Fishous said:


> I’m blame the drone footage from a couple years ago on spilling the beans on this spot. We figured it out a long time ago looking at stocking records, wind, lake flips, and getting away from people. It worked for about 15 years For us, until some wanna be Internet fishing pro(Water Wolf) made it a **** show in that stretch. And yes, give a year or two, and it might be closed as well.


Didnt help at all. Fish fray. Was the bad one


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> Didnt help at all. Fish fray. Was the bad one


As soon as he released that video I knew it was going to be a **** show the following year. 

Hopefully it settles back down a bit but once the lowlifes got the taste for flossing those ho’s in that clear water they will be back, unfortunately.


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

I agree 100% with the assessment of the fish and current state of the fishery and the methods being used. Really a shame! Just no ethics or sportsman ship involved. Social media is probably the #1 culprit and Fish Fray's video is at the top of the list! Glad he got a fine for that! I just can't figure out why people feel they need to show boat on the internet? People just dont seem to understand how rewarding it is to figure something out for themselves.

The other factor that has lead to the circus is the water level in the lower river which has concentrated wading significantly. I don't know if they will close sections or not? But, one thing that I think could help possibly reduce crowds and maybe help with trash clean up and restoration is if Sleeping Bear started charging and enforcing entrance fees for all the damn vehicles parked along the road!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Vicious Fishous said:


> I’m blame the drone footage from a couple years ago on spilling the beans on this spot. We figured it out a long time ago looking at stocking records, wind, lake flips, and getting away from people. It worked for about 15 years For us, until some wanna be Internet fishing pro(Water Wolf) made it a **** show in that stretch. And yes, give a year or two, and it might be closed as well.


Based on how much the DNR pimps this spot out on Facebook, I doubt they will be closing that area.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Looks like a total shyte show. Bunch of idiots lining one of the most bitey salmon we have.
> 
> I love coho, they bite well. They’re also very spooky, much more so than kings. I bobbered a couple at a river mouth last week and they were really scrappy. The male cartwheeled probably 7x! Once I start seeing beautiful, shiny coho...kings take an immediate backseat.


For the Platte, I gotta catch that first push or wait till the circus is gone to find biters. Right now the fish are as spooky as bait in a minnow bucket with a 5 year old trying to catch one by hand. Yesterday I took the boat out to Loon Lake and also down towards the weir. Fish just being chased and corralled from the mouth all the way up to Loon. I'd guess more than 200 people in that stretch...not fun to participate in or see.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

MT2MI said:


> I agree 100% with the assessment of the fish and current state of the fishery and the methods being used. Really a shame! Just no ethics or sportsman ship involved. Social media is probably the #1 culprit and Fish Fray's video is at the top of the list! Glad he got a fine for that! I just can't figure out why people feel they need to show boat on the internet? People just dont seem to understand how rewarding it is to figure something out for themselves.
> 
> The other factor that has lead to the circus is the water level in the lower river which has concentrated wading significantly. I don't know if they will close sections or not? But, one thing that I think could help possibly reduce crowds and maybe help with trash clean up and restoration is if Sleeping Bear started charging and enforcing entrance fees for all the damn vehicles parked along the road!


I agree about the entrance fee for sure. That would go a long way I think. I feel bad for the people who have cabins on that stretch.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone try correlating water temps and the Coho bite? I fish them sometimes coming in off Lake Superior and they are never hard to catch with a variety of methods. But that is a little later in the fall and the fish are coming in to cold water. 

Am starting to wonder if coming in to September river water in the 60s is what creates the ‘lockjaw’ where not even a reaction strike can be generated on a spinner. 

Also have been thinking that only the fresh fish will still try and feed, but entering warm water flips that switch off more quickly. 

Watched a variety of people try a variety of techniques for Coho in a stream the other day. I tried drifting fresh uncured Chinook skein while others tried plugs and spawn bags. I switched to spinners of multiple sizes and colors. Nothing for anyone, though fish were rolling/jumping on the surface constantly. Water still 60 degrees there. 

One guy was getting hits, still fishing a small wet fly in the deepest water available. (Easy to figure out for a stream Trout fisherman but not for many others). One friend thought his results were from fish bumping his line, but the current was slow there and I don’t think it was fish hopelessly getting snagged by a small single hook. The fish he did land was nice and silver whereas all the jumping fish were clearly quite dark. Dunno what kind of fly he was using though.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> I agree about the entrance fee for sure. That would go a long way I think. I feel bad for the people who have cabins on that stretch.


I walked by the houses on Thursday about 9AM. An old friend's yard is trashed. Made me sick to my stomach. Lawn chairs full of disrespect like I've never seen on this river. But I tend to avoid it until October normally. Between the video and the new rules on the Betsie...it is sad. I am full agreement with the park service writing tickets all the way from Riverside to the mouth (if they legally can.) There were 27 vehicles parked in and around El Dorado, a dozen between there and the mouth. 39 by the houses and at least another dozen by the weir. Must have been between 12 and 15 boats in the river. A couple decent sized pods of fish swimming up and down as they attempted to dodge incoming fire. I must say I didn't observe any aggressive behavior, but it just made me feel bad. I played the game at 6th Street, Allegan, and Tippy back in the 80's. Graduated from that mess and always liked the solitude on the Platte. Oh well, I headed for the PM right after my stroll. I'll be back in October with a couple garbage bags.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

As already stated, social media and everyone trying to be some youtube fishing celebrity is the problem. Even if they don't mention where they are fishing, some dick head will recognize the spot and post it in the comment section.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Last year I saw a ranger writing tickets for cars on the road between the weir and the mouth.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Anyone try correlating water temps and the Coho bite? I fish them sometimes coming in off Lake Superior and they are never hard to catch with a variety of methods. But that is a little later in the fall and the fish are coming in to cold water.
> 
> Am starting to wonder if coming in to September river water in the 60s is what creates the ‘lockjaw’ where not even a reaction strike can be generated on a spinner.
> 
> ...


The main thing I notice with finding biting salmon is whether or not they have been harassed much. If they aren't being bombarded then there are days they bite like you are bluegill fishing. Last year I was on the Platte during what I think was the first push of the year. It was quite warm in late August and I was watching massive pods move through. There was one other guy fishing down by the mouth and I was farther upstream. Casting spinners I was able to get a biter out of almost every pod that moved through. Couple days later couldn't buy a bite but there were a ton of people fishing. I've found good biters in summery conditions and I've had half dead cohos chase a spinner 30 feet and grab it right in front of me in late October.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Anyone try correlating water temps and the Coho bite? I fish them sometimes coming in off Lake Superior and they are never hard to catch with a variety of methods. But that is a little later in the fall and the fish are coming in to cold water.
> 
> Am starting to wonder if coming in to September river water in the 60s is what creates the ‘lockjaw’ where not even a reaction strike can be generated on a spinner.
> 
> ...


The main thing I notice with finding biting salmon is whether or not they have been harassed much. If they aren't being bombarded then there are days they bite like you are bluegill fishing. Last year I was on the Platte during what I think was the first push of the year. It was quite warm in late August and I was watching massive pods move through. There was one other guy fishing down by the mouth and I was farther upstream. Casting spinners I was able to get a biter out of almost every pod that moved through. Couple days later couldn't buy a bite but there were a ton of people fishing. I've found good biters in summery conditions and I've had half dead cohos chase a spinner 30 feet and grab it right in front of me in late October.


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Ive noticed the same thing! Less pressure = bites. Anybody who has fished the Platte much has seen them swim away from 6-8lb flouro....


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Well it probably does help me that I fish them like Brook Trout - from behind the fish as much as possible, or from far upstream. But my experience is more with pools holding just a handful of fish; I can usually catch both of them. I can’t imagine casting into big #s of them. After October 1, I rarely encounter anyone fishing anything. 

I also wonder about what the surfacing indicates - also a reaction to warm water? A good strike does seem more likely when there is nothing happening on the surface and you may not be sure they are present. 

And probably doesn’t hurt to be fishing the dark tannic waters of the U.P.

But overall I associate Coho with late September and on through to November. Early Sept. Coho perplex me. Will probably try for some fresh overnight fish at dawn on Monday; rain just washed out a minor truck project in the driveway so can’t reach the Coho early enough tomorrow.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I've been following the water temps from Tippy Dam/Wellston, its been running about 3 degrees warmer this year than last year but its is starting to equal out.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

MT2MI said:


> I agree 100% with the assessment of the fish and current state of the fishery and the methods being used. Really a shame! Just no ethics or sportsman ship involved. Social media is probably the #1 culprit and Fish Fray's video is at the top of the list! Glad he got a fine for that! I just can't figure out why people feel they need to show boat on the internet? People just dont seem to understand how rewarding it is to figure something out for themselves.
> 
> The other factor that has lead to the circus is the water level in the lower river which has concentrated wading significantly. I don't know if they will close sections or not? But, one thing that I think could help possibly reduce crowds and maybe help with trash clean up and restoration is if Sleeping Bear started charging and enforcing entrance fees for all the damn vehicles parked along the road!


They do


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I wish they would d a closure like they did years ago, no fishing from weir to mouth from Labor Day until Nov 1st


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

It Sure would be nice, if the DNR gave updates of when they’re Intending on “Harvesting” or killing truck loads of fish. Instead, the day before(last week Wednesday), they post on their website that there’s 1000’s of fish to fish for. Then the next day at sun up, they turn on the pumps and put metric tons of fresh fish into semis and leave the lower river virtually empty. This is 2x in a week(happened this Wednesday) that they pulled out fish that our license fees pay for. All for what, Slightly more revenue for them, pet food, etc? They could have stocked Plenty of other rivers with our fish. Maybe spread out a bit the angling pressure that’s inundated the northwest corner. instead of loading the Platte with ungodly amounts of coho smolts knowing only 20k can legally make it past the weir, which is already way more than they need for an adequate egg take. I know a lot of us drive a long ways to fish this great state. So many of us only have a few days a year to invest the time and money to hunt or fish. It would be nice to invest that time into driving elsewhere, if we knew fish harvests were happening on the Platte. They update the hotline about passing fish, why can’t they inform us of the harvests? 
Such is the government...end of rant... 
Thanks for listening


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

smh. A lot of river fishermen do not understand that the DNR plants the Salmon solely to support the lake fishery. The resulting river fisheries are purely a by-product. It has always been that way. 

Just be glad the Indians haven't decided to place nets completely across the mouths of some rivers, which they technically have the right to do.


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

I wish the Indians did do that because it would bring a permanent legal solution almost immediately.


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Vicious Fishous said:


> It Sure would be nice, if the DNR gave updates of when they’re Intending on “Harvesting” or killing truck loads of fish. Instead, the day before(last week Wednesday), they post on their website that there’s 1000’s of fish to fish for. Then the next day at sun up, they turn on the pumps and put metric tons of fresh fish into semis and leave the lower river virtually empty. This is 2x in a week(happened this Wednesday) that they pulled out fish that our license fees pay for. All for what, Slightly more revenue for them, pet food, etc? They could have stocked Plenty of other rivers with our fish. Maybe spread out a bit the angling pressure that’s inundated the northwest corner. instead of loading the Platte with ungodly amounts of coho smolts knowing only 20k can legally make it past the weir, which is already way more than they need for an adequate egg take. I know a lot of us drive a long ways to fish this great state. So many of us only have a few days a year to invest the time and money to hunt or fish. It would be nice to invest that time into driving elsewhere, if we knew fish harvests were happening on the Platte. They update the hotline about passing fish, why can’t they inform us of the harvests?
> Such is the government...end of rant...
> Thanks for listening


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Not sure what you are asking for....they post the harvest numbers, same as fish that they pass?


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

They also indicated there are 10,000+ fish still below the weir....so not sure how that is "leaving the river empty"?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

If this is what you are referring to, I saw it too. The day after they posted that, they harvested fish in the next morning. We fished From boats both days, up and All the way down river, the fish were Essentially gone day 2. Then the same thing happened again this week. Same results. Regardless, IMHO I’d like to see an upcoming harvest notification. So we can plan on fishing elsewhere, or stay home. They know when they have to plan a harvest, It’s a bigger undertaking than a normal fish pass.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Vicious Fishous said:


> View attachment 578029
> 
> If this is what you are referring to, I saw it too. The day after they posted that, they harvested fish in the next morning. We fished From boats both days, up and All the way down river, the fish were Essentially gone day 2. Then the same thing happened again this week. Same results. Regardless, IMHO I’d like to see an upcoming harvest notification. So we can plan on fishing elsewhere, or stay home. They know when they have to plan a harvest, It’s a bigger undertaking than a normal fish pass.


Did u guys try the bay?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

We didn’t hit the bay these trips. Nor did we have the gear packed to have that for a back up plan. I Live and learn
However the few guys we talked to coming off the bay had nothing to show for it. We were alone at the cleaning station the first trip. It was vacant every other time we drove by it.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Money hungery state. Kill the fish that could pass but then they couldn't take our money to stock fish because there would be better natural reproduction probably. So to canada for cat food it goes cant even keep it in country


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Worst year in a long time on platte bay


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Money hungery state. Kill the fish that could pass but then they couldn't take our money to stock fish because there would be better natural reproduction probably. So to canada for cat food it goes cant even keep it in country


They can only legally pass 20000 fish due to an agreement with the Plate Lake homeowners.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

FishMichv2 said:


> They can only legally pass 20000 fish due to an agreement with the Plate Lake homeowners.


I think that is why it is so frustrating... only 20k can be passed and then the rest keep getting scooped up and shipped off in trucks. Let people fish for them. 

I fished there yesterday morning and went 1-2. Thousands of fish at the weir again but they were not coming up and down the river like they usually do. 

If the DNR really wants to make some money, they should sell tickets to fish the weir... $10 for 15 minutes, four people at a time. They could make 2k a day on a 12 hour shift.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jrv said:


> I think that is why it is so frustrating... only 20k can be passed and then the rest keep getting scooped up and shipped off in trucks. Let people fish for them.
> 
> I fished there yesterday morning and went 1-2. Thousands of fish at the weir again but they were not coming up and down the river like they usually do.
> 
> If the DNR really wants to make some money, they should sell tickets to fish the weir... $10 for 15 minutes, four people at a time. They could make 2k a day on a 12 hour shift.


I can't help but to laugh at this. I gave up paying to fish in trout ponds when I was about 10 I think. Paying someone to snag salmon in a pool of thousands sounds like everything I don't want out of fishing.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It's too bad the Platte is the only river in that area of the State that gets returns of Salmon and Steelhead. Truly.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> It's too bad the Platte is the only river in that area of the State that gets returns of Salmon and Steelhead. Truly.


Betsie?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Slimits said:


> Betsie?


I think he was being facetious.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> I can't help but to laugh at this. I gave up paying to fish in trout ponds when I was about 10 I think. Paying someone to snag salmon in a pool of thousands sounds like everything I don't want out of fishing.


You and I wouldn't do it, but there would be no shortage of guys that would.


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

jrv said:


> I think that is why it is so frustrating... only 20k can be passed and then the rest keep getting scooped up and shipped off in trucks. Let people fish for them.
> 
> I fished there yesterday morning and went 1-2. Thousands of fish at the weir again but they were not coming up and down the river like they usually do.
> 
> If the DNR really wants to make some money, they should sell tickets to fish the weir... $10 for 15 minutes, four people at a time. They could make 2k a day on a 12 hour shift.


I don't think that qualifies as "fishing"! Just ridiculous! I wish I could stop looking at these salmon threads...but I've realized I'm addicted to be blown away and frustrated by salmon "anglers". But they say the first step is recognizing you have a problem.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I wouldn’t pay to do it either, I am saying if the DNR want to make some money, it’s a way to do it rather than ship them off to the dog food factory. 
Luckily, I have great salmon fishing out my door step and I don’t need to spend all day fishing when the bite is tough...
Fish for a couple hours and if nothing is going on, go home and do it again tomorrow. But for the people driving 3-4 hours, they may like a shot in the “trout pond.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

jrv said:


> I wouldn’t pay to do it either, I am saying if the DNR want to make some money, it’s a way to do it rather than ship them off to the dog food factory.
> Luckily, I have great salmon fishing out my door step and I don’t need to spend all day fishing when the bite is tough...
> Fish for a couple hours and if nothing is going on, go home and do it again tomorrow. But for the people driving 3-4 hours, they may like a shot in the “trout pond.


I'd rather see them sold for dog food than walk up to that river and see some numnuts fouling up fish in a giant bucket o fish. They don't need to be fishing if that's what they need to do to catch fish. Before I lived up here, I put in hundreds of 3-4 hour drives chasing these fish. Not once did I walk up to one of these weirs and think I needed to be allowed to fish there. Dozens of my trips went fishless. I bought maps, I drove to different spots, I explored, I asked around, I learned the proper tactics, I learned the proper timing and triggers of the run. This isn't bluegill fishing, it takes effort. Paying to fish in a 100ft stretch of water with 15000 fish in it just seems embarrassing...like puting 20 bucks inside a tiny fenced area and letting people pay to shoot one. Just seems wrong. I have no issue with how they handle the Platte, except for how much they pimp it out on the internet.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Funny; in the Pacific Northwest, where Salmon and Steelhead are native, the various DNRs spend WAY more time, trouble, and money supporting the game-fisheries. In some places, they literally trap returning Salmon at weirs, and truck them back downstream, where they are released. Then the fish migrate upstream again, giving Anglers another shot at them, along the way. And there are Soooooo many hatcheries.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess I’d rather see “numnuts” having fun, maybe “fishing” with his son, making a memory about the time they went to the Platte River Buffet and we’re able to keep a couple fish. 
I’d never do it, and it’s never going to happen, so idk know why I’m even posting. Just board I guess.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

If I understand this correctly. After the 20k have passed, what's left below the weir is there to die?.. Either via natural or by grinder for cat food?.. So what's the harm of opening up that area for fishing?.. Don't answer with your "opinion of ethical fishing" as it's just an opinion not shared by all.. But an actual answer of what harm would it cause to let the sportsman who paid for those fish to fish them..


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

lostontheice said:


> If I understand this correctly. After the 20k have passed, what's left below the weir is there to die?.. Either via natural or by grinder for cat food?.. So what's the harm of opening up that area for fishing?.. Don't answer with your "opinion of ethical fishing" as it's just an opinion not shared by all.. But an actual answer of what harm would it cause to let the sportsman who paid for those fish to fish them..


I believe the DNR sells them, it’s a revenue source for them


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

milanmark said:


> I believe the DNR sells them, it’s a revenue source for them


 ya it mite pay for the vacation / job for a few dnr people, to go to alaska to look for some grayling eggs


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

lostontheice said:


> If I understand this correctly. After the 20k have passed, what's left below the weir is there to die?.. Either via natural or by grinder for cat food?.. So what's the harm of opening up that area for fishing?.. Don't answer with your "opinion of ethical fishing" as it's just an opinion not shared by all.. But an actual answer of what harm would it cause to let the sportsman who paid for those fish to fish them..


There is a company that pays to manage that weir I believe. There is a contract between them and the DNR if I am not mistaken. And whether you want to hear it or not, it would be nothing but a snag fest that left that area of the river completely trashed.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Or let them pass up stream to do there own thing. But instead they sell the eggs. And sell OUR FISH THAT WE PAY FOR TO CAT FOOD COMPANIES. But for most part nobody seems to care that happens. I normally just get called a dnr basher and hater for seeing problems with that. Or how there has been years they couldn't reach quota on egg take from l.m weir but somehow had eggs for sale weeks before they met quota. 
Hmm..but trust our dnr at all costs and never question anything


----------

